# Final Fantasy XV - muss ich als Neuling etwas beachten?



## Herbboy (7. August 2017)

Ich hab mir spontan Final Fantasy XV bestellt, da es bei einem Elektronikdiscounter für nur 27€ zu haben war (xbox-Version) - an sich bin ich zwar eher skeptisch, ob dieses "hübsch gestylte Kerle in Open World" mir wirklich Spaß macht, aber wenn nicht, dann krieg ich es sicher für nen Zwanni wieder los  

Aber: da FF ja auf dem PC nicht so präsent war und ich die Xbox noch kein Jahr habe, ist es mein erstes FF. Ich habe daher wenig bis Null Ahnung von FF - muss ich irgendwas wissen/beachten, das nicht im Spiel erklärt wird? Oder kann ich einfach loslegen?


----------



## golani79 (7. August 2017)

Storytechnisch würde ich empfehlen, die 5 Kurzepisoden auf YouTube anzusehen und auch den CG Film Kingsglaive, da man dann im Spiel selbst definitiv mehr Plan von den Ereignissen hat.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Storytechnisch würde ich empfehlen, die 5 Kurzepisoden auf YouTube anzusehen und auch den CG Film Kingsglaive, da man dann im Spiel selbst definitiv mehr Plan von den Ereignissen hat.



welches sind denn die "5 Kurzepisoden" ?


----------



## Booman90 (7. August 2017)

Ich denke er meint die hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsVhwsUFaDE. Also den Film würde ich dir definitiv empfeheln. Ich habe ihn auch gesehen bevor ich 15 angefangen habe und hatte zu beginn des Spiels doch schon hier und da 2-3 ''Aha Momente'' Zwecks Film. Wobei im Spiel auch kurz angerissen wird was beim ''Nebenereigniss'' passiert. Die Kurzepisoden habe ich allerdings nicht geguckt.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. August 2017)

Ja, von dem was ich gehört habe ist Kingsglaive zu schauen absolute Pflicht. Problem bei der Entwicklung war halt, dass das wohl ursprünglich drei komplette Spiele werden sollten, die dann zu einem verwurstelt wurden. Viel Drumherum erfährt man deswegen durch den Film, dessen Inhalte quasi aus dem Spiel gestrichen wurden. Die fünf YT Folgen sind hingegen eine Vorgeschichte, kann man schauen um etwas mehr über die Heldentruppe zu erfahren, muss man aber nicht. 

Mit dem Spiel an sich sollte man keine Probleme haben, es gibt ein extrem ausführliches Kampftuturial, das man im Hauptmenü auswählen kann. 

PS: Ich finde es übrigens erstaunlich wieviele irdische Firmen nach Eos exportieren können, u.a. Audi oder Japan Airlines. Bei letzterer kann man jedoch keinen Flug nach Eos buchen, wie die die ganzen irdischen Waren also dorthin kriegen bleibt leider unbeantwortet.


----------



## Booman90 (7. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> PS: Ich finde es übrigens erstaunlich wieviele irdische Firmen nach Eos exportieren können, u.a. Audi oder Japan Airlines. Bei letzterer kann man jedoch keinen Flug nach Eos buchen, wie die die ganzen irdischen Waren also dorthin kriegen bleibt leider unbeantwortet.



Nicht zu vergessen Nissin Foods.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. August 2017)

Vermutlich ist es eine gute Vorbereitung, die Teile I bis XIV zu spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es eine gute Vorbereitung, die Teile I bis XIV zu spielen.


nö. eigentlich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Booman90 (7. August 2017)

@Honigpumpe @ Bonkic
*Sarkasmus on* Jaja, Sarkasmus übers Internet, is schon ne feine Sache. *Sarkasmus off*


----------



## Spiritogre (7. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es eine gute Vorbereitung, die Teile I bis XIV zu spielen.



Wobei ich mir I bis V heute nicht mehr geben könnte. VI möchte ich aber immer noch mal irgendwann nachholen, habe die PS1 Version aber nie richtig gespielt. X bis XIII sind aber auch heute noch sehr gut zockbar.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ist es mein erstes FF. Ich habe daher wenig bis Null Ahnung von FF - muss ich irgendwas wissen/beachten, das nicht im Spiel erklärt wird? Oder kann ich einfach loslegen?



Ich hab vor paar Monaten auch FF15 als mein erstes FF gespielt.
So an sich kam ich super damit klar und hatte auch meinen Spaß damit.
Die Story ist halt mega verwirrend ohne Hintergrundwissen. Hätte vielleicht auch den Film schauen sollen, wie es hier einige empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2017)

ok, danke an alle    dann werde ich mir wohl erst mal diesen Film irgendwo besorgen gehen.


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint die hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsVhwsUFaDE. Also den Film würde ich dir definitiv empfeheln. Ich habe ihn auch gesehen bevor ich 15 angefangen habe und hatte zu beginn des Spiels doch schon hier und da 2-3 ''Aha Momente'' Zwecks Film. Wobei im Spiel auch kurz angerissen wird was beim ''Nebenereigniss'' passiert. Die Kurzepisoden habe ich allerdings nicht geguckt.


Genau die meinte ich - mir war nur der Name entfallen.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2017)

So, ich habe den Film inzwischen 2x gesehen, 1x allein und dann das Spiel schon mal für ca 10-12h gespielt, und gestern mit ein paar Kumpels nochmal den Film geschaut. Da sind in der Tat schon jetzt ein paar Dinge im Spiel, die ich ohne den Film nicht wüsste oder verstehen würde. Allein schon, dass der Prinz, den man spielt, offenbar die Traditionen inkl. der Kleidung nicht so ganz nahesteht und die "anderen" im Königshaus an sich ganz anders rumlaufen und sich auch anders geben. Also, quasi allein schon der Lifestlye, der komplett abweicht. Dann noch das WARUM zu der Frage, wieso er überhaupt unterwegs ist. Ohne den Film weiß man auch gar nicht, warum die Hauptstadt angegriffen wird  usw. 

Ein Kumpel ging nach 3Minuten nach Hause und wollte sich "so einen Stuss" nicht anschauen mit "Magiekram" und "Monstern"  - komischerweise findet er aber so was wie Herr der Ringe oder Hobbits oder auch Superheldenfilme aller Art richtig gut...   


Zum Film hab ich nur zwei Fragen bzw. größere Logikfehler:  



Spoiler



1) Warum hatte Crowe in dem Geschenk für Lunafreya einen Peilsender, den Niflheim orten kann? Das wird irgendwie nicht erklärt. Da gibt es ja mehrere Erklärungsmöglichkeiten: sie war auch bei den "Bösen", oder der Verkäufer war ein "Spion" und hat ihr das untergejubelt, oder aber die Mörder haben die Haarnadel nachträglich verwanzt UND spekulierten darauf, dass ein anderer ihn Lunafreya schenken wird...?  ^^  Oder konnte Niflheim in Wahrheit Lunafreya gar nicht über den Sender orten, sondern sie wurde einfach nur verfolgt und dadurch gefunden? 

2) Warum wartet Nifheim nicht die Unterzeichnung des Vertrages ab und schlägt erst dann los?




Insgesamt fand ich den Film recht gut, die Animationen sind vor allem dann, wenn es um Nahaufnahmen der Personen oder Szenen in Räumen mit Licht/Schatten-Spiel geht, extrem gut gelungen. Bei Szenen mit weiter Sicht oder mit sehr klarem Licht und glatteren Strukturen kommt wieder klar der "Computergrafik"-Faktor durch. Und am Ende bei den Kämpfen mit den "Titanen" war es mir viel zu unübersichtlich, da wusste man bald nicht mehr, wo oben und unten ist und wer nun grad gegen wen kämpft...


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2017)

Noch eine Frage zum Spiel: ich hab als Mission der hauptquest eine Höhle hinter einem Wasserfall aufzusuchen, ab Level 19  empfohlen. ich hab Level 28, aber auf dem Weg zur Höhle ist auf dem augenscheinlich einzigen Weg eine große Art Schlange mit Level 57.. .  Ist das so gewollt? Kann man die selbst mit Level 19 packen, oder was soll das?


----------



## golani79 (12. August 2017)

Bin an der vorerst vorbei gelaufen.


----------

